# Halloween Photo



## Golddie (Sep 11, 2010)

This photo of our Zoe in her Halloween shirt makes me think of those Felix the Cat clocks with the rolling eyes!


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Lol shes so cute


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

aw, so cute! i love her ears, it looks like she has long hair lol


----------

